# SB Live USB24 Calibration



## raylock (Aug 14, 2009)

I have attempted to calibrate this sound card a few times over the last two or three years and each time I meet with frustration. I guess there is something amiss with the soundcard or with the operator. Based on this calibration graph, does anyone have a clue where I am going wrong. I have read the online instructions which seem to be very clear and understandable. This calibration graph is with the right loop back in place. Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like there may be some EQ/tone control or sound effect turned on, or the card may not be set up for 2.0 operation and a sub crossover of some sort is being applied.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

The front of the unit has a button marked MCSS or something like that. Failing to disable that played havoc on my calibration as well. How does the calibration look zoomed out a bit. It may not be as bad as you think.


----------



## raylock (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I have gone over the settings and everything seems to match the pictures and instructions. I am having trouble with the zoom feature. When I bring up the Graph Axis limits box there are two top settings side by side and two bottom settings side by side. When I set the top and bottom limits (105 and 45) as recommended in the instructions, and hit apply everything disappears. The help/instructions only show one top and one bottom adjustment. I can not recover the original graph again without running the entire calibrate routine another time. You can tell, this is getting pretty basic for me. Sorry


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The default ranges are for measurements that are at about 75dB, whereas the soundcard cal is about 0dB - the measurement is still there, just way off the bottom of the graph. If you move the mouse onto the graph you'll see little +/- buttons appear at the top of the frequency axis, you can use those to zoom in/out, or you can use the mouse wheel.


----------

